# New Rotors for a 540i



## Highend (Feb 28, 2004)

Looking into upgrading my brakes on a 98 540i. Found these on E-Bay, http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33564&item=2469451863
Good deal or not?


----------



## Lawrenan (Dec 30, 2003)

Looks to me like these may be standard brembo rotors that have been cross drilled or slotted by an aftermarket company, which is a different thing than actual rotors cross driller or slotted by brembo themselves.


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

Brakes are important. Why buy brake components for a $50,000 plus car on ebay? Save your ebay purchases for celis tailights! Check out Dave Z.'s site instead.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

One could argue there's a conflict of interest for me to comment on this eBay vendor's product, since I'm also a vendor selling competing products. However, I feel it's important to point out a few issues with these rotors, since the vendor is making false claims and nobody else here has pointed them out.

These are not authorized Brembo drilled and slotted rotors. They are blanks that were machined by a 3rd party who may or may not know what they are doing.

Vendor claims that drilling and slotting will "prevent skidding or locking up." That's just silly! They clearly have no idea what they are talking about. Drilling and/or slotting is intended to provide better bite and has nothing to do with "skidding or locking up."

"Maximum air circulation for increased cooling" is claimed. Slotting and drilling have NOTHING to do with cooling. Removing mass from the rotors actually makes them run slightly HOTTER.

"Cooler brakes Pad" is claimed. Ignoring the badly broken English, there is nothing about drilling or slotting that will make your brake pads cooler.

"Promote longer rotor and pad life" is the claim. The fact is that drilling and/or slotting DECREASES pad life. Think of a cheese grater.

"Mill balanced to prevent vibration" is listed as an advantage. ALL rotors are balanced in this way with very few exceptions. For example, the Porsche 993 rotors had metal weight clips pressed into the vanes for balance.

It's clear that this vendor has no idea what they are selling and are merely moving product over the Internet. I wouldn't plan to look to them for support with any issues. And, if you check out their home page, it's not very well developed, to say the least! http://www.r1concepts.com/


----------



## Sands (Apr 7, 2004)

Asside from the technical stuff already listed - which is all good BTW.

You're going to pay more for shipping (most of the time) then if you purchased them locally and paid sales tax. These suckers are Heavy!

Any reputable brake shop should be able to get OE rotors. I've run them for several track schools and have never had any fade problems with OE rotors. (I use motul 600 fluid though)


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

I've been buying mill-balanced Chinese rotors for my Ford for $16 without the cheese grating/cracking features. I'll have to order some e-bay rotors when my brain freezes.


----------



## Sands (Apr 7, 2004)

Lscman said:


> I've been buying mill-balanced Chinese rotors for my Ford for $16 without the cheese grating/cracking features. I'll have to order some e-bay rotors when my brain freezes.


What Ford? An escort? Track an e39 and we'll see how long the $16 jobbies hold up. I've never done it, but I image that a cracked rotor at high speed and at brake threshold would be bad.....

suggest sticking with OE or a brand name. ATE, Brembo, etc.

Sorry, had to poke a little bit


----------

